# G5 Prime!!!



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

looks cool!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I've seen them, they seem pretty neat, definitely looks like it will be a good bow.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I really like them a lot, but I want a few people to be the guinea pig's and see how well there really made, they seem to be revolutionary. I cant wait to see what hoyt comes out with this year though!


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

check out the way the string comes over the cams it looks really cool but that little blue thing looks like it could pop out and then the two strings would be touching


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey guys also check out the new line of Mission bows on the Mission website, I think I might be buying one of them as a back-up/ek hunting rig. One of their bows the Venture is under 4#, is 30" ata has an ibo of 321 and has a roller guard, string stop, string suppressors, harmonic stabilizer and retails for only $499, I think I'm going to have to go and shoot one and if I like I will buy one next year as a back up/elk hunting rig.


----------

